# Pack It Up Folks!



## lawn king (Nov 21, 2004)

58 degrees here in abington, see ya next winter!


----------



## makplow (Nov 2, 2005)

lawn king;374863 said:


> 58 degrees here in abington, see ya next winter!


 I think I have too agree with you. Possible heavy rains for the next two weeks. Unless a sneak storm comes in March, I feel the winter is just about over. I don't want snow after mid March anyway?

Mak.


----------



## mayhem (Aug 25, 2006)

39 here. Drizzle off and on for the next week in my forecast, no storms forecast...neither rain nor snow.

Maybe I should get the plow sanded and painted...sure fire way to make it snow.


----------



## WALKERS (Nov 1, 2006)

Rainning here yes it looks like the parties are over:crying: Maybe will get one more event MAYBE The temp is in my SIG
JOSH


----------



## ThisIsMe (Oct 31, 2006)

Christ, I was thinking the same when it it a high of 40 degrees here. 58 is insane.


----------



## BSDeality (Dec 5, 2005)

50F here today, Figured it would be a good day to wash the trucks off real good. Just spent about 2 hours doing that.


----------



## DBL (Aug 27, 2005)

this is what everyone was saying in december the shows over were getting no snow....lets just wait and see


----------



## lawn king (Nov 21, 2004)

Shows over? Here in S E mass. the show never started, 3" of snow to date.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

Its 39 here right now, feels really nice compared to our last 3 weeks of 10 degrees of a high, most of those days were below 0. All of our snow is quickly on its way out.


----------



## LAB INC (Oct 19, 2006)

*See You Next Year*

See You Next Year Snow Is Over It Is 47 Out What A Bad Year It Was This Is Bull


----------



## NoFearDeere (Nov 7, 2005)

I am slowly going to start getting my grounds maintenance program and equipment into gear. Its about 42 outside now, and I think we might still get a little something, something. Its all good, i'm happy after this year!


----------



## PORTER 05 (Dec 28, 2005)

their saying 1-2" for thursday....ill take thatpayup


----------



## scuba875 (Dec 22, 2004)

DBL;374932 said:


> this is what everyone was saying in december the shows over were getting no snow....lets just wait and see


Thats what I was thinking.


----------



## Rickco (Dec 5, 2006)

We're not done yet but I wish we were.I'd like to think that we can start spring clean ups around April 1. we will get a few in March that are like pushing 8" of mashed potatoes.


----------



## MarksLand (Oct 18, 2006)

Mulch is ordered...........


----------



## grassmanvt (May 27, 2004)

about 26 here now, warmest its been in a while, currently somwhere between 3 and 4 FEET of snow on the ground, 30 or so inches in the big storm last week, still trying to get things moved around. More snow expected thursday.


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

It got to 48 degrees here with NO sun today. Washed the truck down really good. About 2/3 of the snow that we got last week is all melted away. Looks warm for a while with some rain and such. I'm going to say it is over, but I'm still going to hold out some hope.


----------



## lawn king (Nov 21, 2004)

MarksLand;375034 said:


> Mulch is ordered...........


Good for you! I hope to start aerating athletic feilds & liming cemeterys in mid march.


----------



## Idealtim (Jan 15, 2006)

The seasons over, at least for my area. Those of you who say different are just stating what you want to happen. Don't get me wrong, I want to get burried, but i also don't like to be optimistic, more realistic and it ain't looking to good for anymore accumulation.


----------



## Rcgm (Dec 17, 2000)

Well we did a ton of salt end of december 1 5 inch storm in january.1 5 inch storm at beginning of febuary and on feb 13th 13 inches of snow.Was a ok winter for me bills stayed payed I gained 5lbs made enough money to ad a mower to the fleet so bring on spring.Talk to you soon.



RCGM
brad


----------



## Mow It All (Jul 13, 2006)

Took the motorcyce out today, in jeans and a sweatshirt......My plow is going away tomm morning. Covered and see it next year..What a ****** Year, i plowed 3 total inch's


----------



## Ronslawncare07 (Feb 21, 2007)

Im ready for landscaping no snow bring on the landscaping least i know its a sure money maker


----------



## mayhem (Aug 25, 2006)

Truck said 48 when I left work yesterday at 4:20. Today it was 40 at lunchtime.

Oddly enough there is very little snowmelt on the roads right now...lots of energy to absorb before those banks start going I supose, but when they do its going to be a minor flood.


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

No offense to everyone, but I hope this is it for winter. My driveway is a mud pit right now and I would like to only have to go through this once this season. Last year I think we had 3 mud seasons. Oh well, atleast I'm parking my truck on my paved driveway for now.


----------



## 54powerwagon (Oct 16, 2004)

This is only the January thaw. OK so march is a week away. Need to melt some of this off running out of room and tired of stacking. Did you all forget the 3 feet in April 2 years ago. Just wash your trucks get a little sleep at night and wait for the green to fall. :yow!:


----------



## wirenut (Jan 16, 2004)

yup been to the drivin range yesterday and today, cant melt fast enough........


----------



## BMPM (Dec 16, 2005)

I think we might get a spring time snow here in cental pa. but then again the valentines day storm was the first time i got to plow this season. My contracts keept be busy all week with the snow/ ice mess!


----------



## lawn king (Nov 21, 2004)

*Double Edge Sword!!*

After a winter that totally forgot us here south of boston, we head into a pattern of very light snowfalls. Just enough to further delay the start of the lawn/landscape season. Great; just great!! :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## Kosty (Nov 3, 2005)

well we are suppose to get 3-6 by tommarow morning, its snowing, raining and snowing here


----------



## carl b (Dec 28, 2006)

i don't wont snow... i have a s#*ty customer ... i have always have filled my contract so i will... but i don't wont too...:realmad: don't mean to be rude but sorry i hope the seasons over..


----------

